# guppy fry question



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

just discovered 6 guppy fry in my tank. I have put them in a container and floated it in the tank (secured to the top with a peg). Is this what i should do with them ? my tank is fairly heavily planted but has a large canister filter. I do have some fairly greedy molies.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, smart move  Mollies are notorious fry eaters.
Floating the "tub" like that keeps the temperature constant. I would add a stem or 2 of a small leaved plant, it will make them feel more comfortable, plus help with O2 levels. Plus I would dump & refill with tank water at least once a day. 
Congratulations


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks, i have a small spare tank but have no way of keeping it warm or no filtration. so is it best to keep them in the floating container ?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jamesandmanda said:


> just discovered 6 guppy fry in my tank. I have put them in a container and floated it in the tank (secured to the top with a peg). Is this what i should do with them ? my tank is fairly heavily planted but has a large canister filter. I do have some fairly greedy molies.





jamesandmanda said:


> thanks, i have a small spare tank but have no way of keeping it warm or no filtration. so is it best to keep them in the floating container ?


Ja:

These will seem like very silly questions and are only appropriate if you want to raise your guppy fry.

Is your 30G tank near a sink and near where you could put your small tank.

If so you are cooking with gas: just think about siphoning (through a fish net) and adding a heater to your small tank.

Are not those big eyes of the guppy newborn very cute?

The fry will do ok on finely crushed flakes but will really grow on one of my home made mixtures.

TR


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

> Is your 30G tank near a sink and near where you could put your small tank.
> 
> If so you are cooking with gas: just think about siphoning (through a fish net) and adding a heater to your small tank.


thanks, works a treat


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

If your tank is heavily planted, then you would not need moving the fry at all. Point in case is guppies aren't called "million fish" for nothing. They will reproduce batches of fry almost every two weeks with temperature influential in its role to their reproduction.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

is that treu, thery can have them every 2 weeks... i have had one for about 8 weeks and she still had not given birth, i gave up and let her out of the breeder tnak since i found i have 4 preg platys...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jamesandmanda said:


> thanks, works a treat


See: us old dinosaurs are occasionally useful for something!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ja:

I have really been "through the ringer" on some of what we are talking about here (ie. several of my many adventures in fish keeping).

If you could describe the process which you have implemented with specific dimensions I might could be of more help (photographs would be useful also).




madamsuz said:


> is that treu, thery can have them every 2 weeks... i have had one for about 8 weeks and she still had not given birth, i gave up and let her out of the breeder tnak since i found i have 4 preg platys...


At 78F the period will be about 21 days.

TR


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah im on 78F

and my platys have given birthy befor eher and they we not pregent when she first became preg....


she has a very big curve in her tail... so the top of her back has a top in the middle of her spine if that make sence.. im not sure if thats normal...

but if i let her go the males wont let her be.. so im guessing the are futerlising her or trying...

its well past 21 days, i had 2 preg guppys one gave bith 6 weeks ago and i have given her away to my mother.. i wanted ot keep the babys.. and this one has done nothing.....


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Curved spine, hm? I've heard the best route for that is euthanasia...I've heard about it occasionally happening to livebearers.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

i dont want to kill her she is preg... is that really my own option

hoe dose this happen to there spine.....

i got her form the shop liekt that, they thought it was because she was preg it was liek that......


is this why she isnt giving birth???


----------

